# Where else ya gonna get this kind of stuff?



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/royalsclown/


----------



## jar546

ICE said:
			
		

> http://www.wimp.com/royalsclown/


That was most definitely awesome and I will be watching it again......

and again.  Thanks for the link.  wimp.com does have great videos.


----------



## ICE




----------



## chris kennedy

Yup, didn't suck.


----------



## ICE

Damned different, that's for sure.


----------



## chris kennedy

A music thread, my I?

We see these guys whenever they come around, worth every dollar every time. Simple rock but sometimes you need that. [video=youtube;a4HvIwhDRsM]


----------



## chris kennedy

And then there is this.

[video=youtube;Ry6GAwDCI2I]


----------



## globe trekker

Here's another version of ICE' original posting, only this version is in bluegrass.

*http://www.wimp.com/bluegrassroyals/*

.


----------



## mark handler

Ice. Back away from the computer.... you are spending to much time on it


----------



## ICE

http://www.wickedlasers.com/torch


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/skydiverrescued/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/coolliquefaction/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/stoolshandmade/


----------



## north star

*& & & &*

ICE,

Are you a "wimp junky" or what ?   :shock:

*& & & &*


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/dooramazing/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/dronepath/

It looks like there was a huge rock just beyond the building that was there before this occurrence.


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/sistersreunite/


----------



## ICE

This is for you Jeff.  I know that you are doing a lot of flying and I thought you might appreciate seeing how tough these planes are.

http://www.wimp.com/turbulencelanding/


----------



## fatboy

oh my............not been on a landing like that.............


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/goatsfun/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/wolvesrivers/


----------



## jar546

ICE said:
			
		

> This is for you Jeff.  I know that you are doing a lot of flying and I thought you might appreciate seeing how tough these planes are.http://www.wimp.com/turbulencelanding/


Thank you.  I did not see that one before.  Wicked.


----------



## jar546

ICE said:
			
		

> http://www.wimp.com/wolvesrivers/


Super interesting.  I wonder how accurate or true that is and where they got there data from.  I hope that I can believe that.


----------



## steveray

ICE said:
			
		

> This is for you Jeff.  I know that you are doing a lot of flying and I thought you might appreciate seeing how tough these planes are.http://www.wimp.com/turbulencelanding/


Did they change tires and shorts after that?


----------



## ICE

steveray said:
			
		

> Did they change tires and shorts after that?


Seeing the tires deform like that is all the scarier when you know how stout they are.


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/drilllake/


----------



## jar546

ICE said:
			
		

> http://www.wimp.com/sistersreunite/


Love this one, especially their laugh


----------



## ICE

[/URL]

it looks like it might still be warm.


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/wateruphill/

http://www.wimp.com/clowncar/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/tornadotumbleweeds/


----------



## ICE

http://digg.com/video/interviewing-for-the-worlds-toughest-job


----------



## ICE

http://digg.com/video/thats-one-way-to-get-people-to-listen-to-classical-music


----------



## ICE

http://digg.com/video/check-out-these-awesome-miniature-magnetic-swarming-robots?utm_source=digg&utm_medium=email

http://digg.com/video/this-ketchup-robot-is-spectacularly-awful


----------



## ICE

http://digg.com/video/india-has-a-problem-with-people-sh-tting-in-public-so-they-made-a-psa


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/cutstree/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/earthopening/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/bandbots/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/divasong/


----------



## ICE

https://flic.kr/p/nJXTUY  [/URL]

The world is his spray booth.  The license plate says it all.


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/firesuppression/


----------



## mark handler

ICE said:
			
		

> http://www.wimp.com/firesuppression/


The plane blew up it while waiting for the foam to start.


----------



## ICE

Even after it started belching foam, it didn't look all that practical.


----------



## mark handler

ICE said:
			
		

> Even after it started belching foam, it didn't look all that practical.


I agree   .


----------



## MASSDRIVER

ICE said:
			
		

> Even after it started belching foam, it didn't look all that practical.


It's a multi faceted stratagy. At least that's my take after looking closely at the video. If you look at the ceiling you can see conventional piping and sprinklers. So that would function in the traditional sense, but that would not affect the fuel fire which will continue until there is no oxygen. The foam deprives the fire of oxygen. It's what the use on runway fires.

You would have to find a SME to tell you how they work in cunjuction (water then foam, or visa versa) or Maybe they are trained to analyze the condition and activate the appropriate system. I would think you would not hit the water after foam, but I don't know.

But I would surmise the sprinklers are meant for what could be considered a standard structure fire, and the foam works to contain a fuel or flammable liquid spill, maybe activated before it actually ignited.

Brent.


----------



## steveray

mark handler said:
			
		

> The plane blew up it while waiting for the foam to start.


It did get there faster than the FD.....NOT a knock on the FD guys....Not sure how it works, but it does look like fun...


----------



## MASSDRIVER

For the geeks:

www.dtic.mil/cgi-bin/GetTRDoc?AD=ADA379632

Brent.


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/engineerdog/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/inspirationalfarmer/


----------



## ICE

http://digg.com/video/the-ingenious-way-korea-unclogs-toilets


----------



## ICE

Lightning strikes a moving truck.

http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blogs/lightning-strikes-moving-truck-154102191--abc-news-topstories.html?vp=1


----------



## Msradell

ICE said:
			
		

> Lightning strikes a moving truck. http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blogs/lightning-strikes-moving-truck-154102191--abc-news-topstories.html?vp=1


I saw that, pretty amazing video!  I'm certainly glad the people in the truck weren't hurt!  I'd like to find some more pictures of the actual damage to the truck, I said many pieces were melted but only showed the trailer hitch.


----------



## ICE

This is too cool.

http://www.wimp.com/hoverboardlife/


----------



## ICE

This is a recently discovered video of Jeff as a kid.

http://www.wimp.com/casanovaprank/


----------



## MASSDRIVER

Cheeto machine.





Brent.


----------



## ICE

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Cheeto machine.


That's smaller than the one fatboy has in his garage.


----------



## MASSDRIVER

ICE said:
			
		

> That's smaller than the one fatboy has in his garage.


Those are called "batch plants".

I just wanted to show a hobbyist home brew setup.  

Brent.


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/idiotidea/


----------



## Pcinspector1

She was late for an Inspection I suspect?

Good one!


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/barefootskiing/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/throwstick/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/kineticsculpture/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/oops/boombarrier/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/budgetcuts/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/peoplegreat/


----------



## TheCommish

yes great stuff, have you seen the one where they do not make the jump, leap, flip over only 1/2 a turn and crash and burn, the are probably many more broken bones  before  the good jumps


----------



## ICE

TheCommish said:
			
		

> yes great stuff, have you seen the one where they do not make the jump, leap, flip over only 1/2 a turn and crash and burn, the are probably many more broken bones  before  the good jumps


I can't watch those.


----------



## MASSDRIVER

ICE said:
			
		

> I can't watch those.






Brent


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/humansapply/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/lumberjackwizardry/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/technology/shreddertrees/


----------



## ICE

55 on the 91.


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/befriendeel/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/sprayunbreakable/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/dogairport/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/boatflip/


----------



## TheCommish

I hope you are not suppose to ride that ride


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/floorsand/

fatboy could have a second career hoisting pianos.


----------



## Pcinspector1

OSHA approved ladder and rope I suspect!

pc1


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/couchtechnique/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/homemademotorboat/


----------



## ICE

I'm glad that she's not my kid.

http://www.wimp.com/girldrummer/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/gymnastsister/


----------



## MASSDRIVER

ICE said:
			
		

> http://www.wimp.com/gymnastsister/


*MINDSET*

It's why there are Navy SEALS, running backs that can't be stopped, test pilots, theoretical physicists, and doctors that perform marathon surgeries.

Unfortunately, you can convince many others that they are just doorstops.

Brent.


----------



## ICE

http://www.grindtv.com/action-sports/moto/post/robbie-maddison-rides-motorcycle-ski-jump/


----------



## TheCommish

now for the weather movie

http://vimeo.com/110140870


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/fullspeed/

http://www.wimp.com/animalcamo/


----------



## ICE

These people are stupid.

http://www.wimp.com/sharkattacks/


----------



## ICE

The one getting a head rub is too cool.

https://www.yahoo.com/parenting/babies-discovering-things-for-the-first-time-105396474792.html


----------



## ICE

http://digg.com/video/slow-mo-guys-fire-breathing?utm_source=digg&utm_medium=email


----------



## ICE

The next time that you have to counsel someone about these tarp carports:





Whip out your phone and show them this video.

http://www.wimp.com/tornadobowl/


----------



## ICE

http://news.yahoo.com/robotic-arm-plays-beer-pong-with-impressive-accuracy-195136470.html


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/petscaught/


----------



## cda

Had a contractor visit the office,

talked to me first, than supervisor, than his supervisor

we video tape meetings now, in case a question comes up:::


----------



## ICE

This thing is massive.

http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/excursions/post/rainbow-trout-huge-record-safe/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/citydisaster/2/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/autoart/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/technology/techniquemetal/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/technology/futurehologram/


----------



## TheCommish

A new use for orange construction fence

View attachment 1136


View attachment 1136


/monthly_2015_02/572953d4de0a2_Orangefence.jpg.17f54bc9792fdc8a6b7a3e9bb3e2f774.jpg


----------



## ICE

I wonder if it comes in Brent's size.?

Well hey now....it's vinyl so one size fits all.

That's not the best of colors for you Brent.  Maybe when you are hunting or on a grading site but you'd get too much attention at Denny's.


----------



## MASSDRIVER

So far I am sticking with the utility or tactical kilt.

Not being safety-phobic I will leave the warning skirt to you.  

I bet you wear a hivis vest too.

I hope not.

Brent


----------



## ICE

A little hard to believe but it could be for real.

http://www.wimp.com/bathroomrewiring/


----------



## ICE

It's hard to believe how close these people get to the edge.

http://digg.com/video/many-drones-were-harmed-in-the-making-of-this-film?utm_source=digg&utm_medium=email


----------



## ICE

Not for the squeamish.

http://digg.com/video/the-philippines-billion-dollar-cockfighting-industry?utm_source=digg&utm_medium=email


----------



## ICE

http://digg.com/video/playing-hockey-upside-down-on-the-underside-of-a-frozen-pond?utm_source=digg&utm_medium=email


----------



## ICE

Now this is scary.

http://www.wimp.com/implantedworkers/


----------



## ICE

This'll keep the kids in stitches.

http://www.wimp.com/backyardluge/


----------



## MASSDRIVER

ICE said:
			
		

> Now this is scary.http://www.wimp.com/implantedworkers/


No. No. *** Nope.

Brent.


----------



## tmurray

ICE said:
			
		

> This'll keep the kids in stitches.http://www.wimp.com/backyardluge/


we've gotten over eleven feet of snow this winter. I demand to know where this place is so I can move there and enjoy the warm weather.


----------



## ICE

http://yahoo.thepostgame.com/blog/heroes-villains/201503/former-world-cup-soccer-star-sent-jail-swimming-his-own-private-pool


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/bizarrerides/

It says bizarre rides and that is an understatement.  The last one must just flat out kill people.  I can't imagine anyone seeing these rides in operation and then getting on.


----------



## JCraver

ICE said:
			
		

> http://www.wimp.com/bizarrerides/It says bizarre rides and that is an understatement.  The last one must just flat out kill people.  I can't imagine anyone seeing these rides in operation and then getting on.


I didn't look those up other than watching the video, but are we sure those are all real?  Some of them look pretty CGI to me.

Either way, you wouldn't catch me on a one of 'em.


----------



## ICE

JCraver said:
			
		

> are we sure those are all real?


I can't tell for sure.  The rides with people around seem real however, the mechanism that would be required to pull it off is a little more than what one would expect from a carnival ride. The one with the rings definitley looks fake but the last one could be real judging by the surroundings.


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/inventionsuseful/all/

http://www.wimp.com/dropfire/


----------



## ICE

I have one of these in my shirt pocket.  I quit carrying it in my pants pocket for obvious reasons.

http://digg.com/video/a-compelling-argument-against-stabbing-your-phone-battery-with-a-chefs-knife

http://www.wimp.com/imageveins/


----------



## mtlogcabin

Peddle Fast, Peddle Hard


----------



## jdfruit

Pedal!! I don't think the bear wants to buy anything.


----------



## ICE

He wants the bike.





http://www.wimp.com/daysbuild/


----------



## MASSDRIVER

*A God among men.*

Someone On a British Airways Plane Took a **** So Bad That It Had to Turn Around and Come Back Again

March 16, 2015

By JoelGolby

Staff Writer

This article originally appeared on VICE UK.

A British Airways flight was forced to turn around and land over the weekend because somebody did a **** so bad the plane was essentially rendered useless. Imagine living your life in the knowledge that you once turded so appallingly that a 747-400 had to turn around and land. Your liquid **** bought a £360-million ($533-million) airplane juddering out of the sky. Imagine looking your loved ones in the face after that. Imagine hugging your mom. You couldn't. Your ******* is essentially a terrorist.

Anyway, the BA flight from Heathrow to Dubai on Saturday had to turn around and flop back down again at Heathrow just 30 minutes into the seven-hour flight because somebody did a toilet crime.

Hertsmere Tory councillor Abhishek Sachdev—who has clearly not heard the "he who smelt it, dealt it" directive—happened to be on the flight, and, as well as tweeting his response ("Insane! Our BA flight to Dubai returned back to Heathrow because of a smelly poo in the toilet! 15hrs until next flight... #britishairways") also spoke to the Daily Mail about the ordeal. Again: imagine making a smell so bad a Tory councillor talks to a national paper about it.

  "The pilot made an announcement requesting senior cabin crew, and we knew something was a bit odd," he said. "About 10 minutes later he said, 'You may have noticed there's a quite pungent smell coming from one of the toilets.'

"He said it was liquid fecal excrement. Those are the words he used."

Two things:

i. The informed knowledge of the liquid state of the turd in question sort of suggests the pilot actually went and looked at the mess himself, and, in which case, did he hold his special pilot's hat over his nose?

ii. This question always comes up when someone does a **** so appalling that it might as well not be human. We've all seen a bad ****. We've all been to a pub. We've all traveled on a bus at least once in our lives. Everybody in Britain, at some point, has had to **** at a train station. We've all lifted a toilet seat and, like Pandora's Box, stared into the abyss-like doom of someone else's medically inadvisable droppings. But the question is this: how, and more specifically why, is it possible to **** up and around the rim of a toilet and, side-question, how does one **** up a wall?

Ask me to **** up a wall and I would not know where to start. If I was trying, I do not think I could **** along a vertical pane. But there are people out there who seem to manage it on the regular. Do they go to the doctor immediately after? When you "deposit" something so forcefully that it ricochets right back out again, do you go straight to A&E and say, like, "Hello, doctor, something is very wrong with me," or do you, like, try and walk it off? Also, why does this always happen in public toilets?

Anyway, the flight was rescheduled for the next day, and British Airways made a statement saying, "We're very sorry for the discomfort to our customers," before providing everyone on the flight—including the rogue ****ter, presumably, whoever they may be—with overnight hotel accommodation.

Safe travels, rogue ****ter. Peace be with your lower intestine.

- - - -

Brent


----------



## ICE

It's not so much the way it picks stuff up as it is the way it puts it back down that's surprising.

http://www.wimp.com/messyspills/

http://www.wimp.com/windowconcept/


----------



## mtlogcabin

http://www.unilad.co.uk/video/girl-slides-down-side-of-escalators-and-smashes-her-face-then-runs-off/


----------



## mtlogcabin

*4 minute video lots of wildlife. Would make a good hunting spot except it is on reservation land*









*Published on Feb 27, 2015*

The U.S. Highway 93 North (US 93 North) - 'The People’s Way’ - reconstruction project represents the most extensive wildlife-sensitive highway design effort in the United States. This is within northwest Montana on the Flathead Indian Reservation, the homeland of the Confederated Salish and Kootenai Tribes.US93 North was expanded in the early 2000s, and to address ecological and cultural concerns with the expansion of this 56-mile long road section, the following measures were built to improve motorist safety by reducing wildlife-vehicle collisions and to maintain wildlife habitat connectivity and population viability by providing safe crossing opportunities for wildlife: 41 fish and wildlife crossing structures 18 miles of fencing 60 jump-outs Numerous wildlife crossing guards

Monitoring efforts have found these structures are frequently used, with documentation of over 53,600 wildlife uses from 2010-2012 by over 30 species!

Find out more at www.peopleswaywildlifecrossings.org


----------



## ICE

Do they really have flat heads?


----------



## mtlogcabin

ICE said:
			
		

> Do they really have flat heads?


[h=2]History[edit][/h]Flathead County was founded in 1893. It was named for the Salish (Flathead) Indians. The name originated with the early settlers who called several different tribes of Indians by this name on account of their custom of flattening the heads of infants by fastening a piece of board or a pad of grass upon the forehead. After this had been worn several months it caused a flat appearance of the head.[3]


----------



## mjesse

...makes 'em more arrow-dynamic!


----------



## steveray

mjesse said:
			
		

> ...makes 'em more arrow-dynamic!


I needed that at the end of a horrible work week....!


----------



## fatboy

groan...........


----------



## ICE

Put a fire out with sound


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/bamboo-home/all/

http://www.wimp.com/faceplate-century/

A new form of pollution


----------



## mtlogcabin

https://www.youtube.com/embed/ie3SrjLlcUY


----------



## mtlogcabin

Now does this really look a dog to you?

Some people should never move to the woods


----------



## mjesse

Reminds me of this one - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




View attachment 1164


View attachment 1164


/monthly_2015_04/signs-4.jpg.fda1e17ece6ddf4d19ab22e84ee2ee12.jpg


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/golf-somersaults/


----------



## ICE




----------



## ICE

This is creepy


----------



## ICE

This is one helluva machine.  It is amazing that train tracks are just sitting in a bed of rocks.


----------



## ICE

When fatboy rides shotgun.





If you are wondering what kind of neighborhood this is, the Fish & Reptiles sign is for a restaurant.


----------



## ICE

This guy has definitely got a screw loose.


----------



## ICE

And no Brent you shouldn't try this at home.  They get it working pretty good at the end of the video.


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/strangest-buildings/


----------



## MASSDRIVER

ICE said:
			
		

> And no Brent you shouldn't try this at home.  They get it working pretty good at the end of the video.


Why not?

Here, hold my beer.

Brent.


----------



## steveray

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Why not? Here, hold my beer.
> 
> Brent.


Famous last words......And "Do it again so we can get it on camera!"


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/rowing-fish/


----------



## ICE

I can see the wheel turning from here Brent.


----------



## jdfruit

I have always been tempted, this guy did it.

http://news.yahoo.com/colorado-man-cited-killing-uncooperative-computer-handgun-191856963.html


----------



## ICE

There is a yahoo article about how to hire a contractor that has this picture.





The plaid shirts give them away.  That and the drill.


----------



## ICE

Absolute proof that going to college can be a waste of time and money.

http://www.wimp.com/roboticfish/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/perfect-shot/all/


----------



## MASSDRIVER

ICE said:
			
		

> http://www.wimp.com/perfect-shot/all/


Number 3, perfect example of not having to be faster than the bear, just faster than you,

And number 20, obvious and tired ICE ladder reference, but I gotta do it anyways.

Brent.


----------



## TheCommish

takes a minute to load http://www.mfbo.org/news%20&%20events/Training/2015/WhenYouThinkYou%27veSeenItAll.pps


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/farmer-nevada/all/


----------



## ICE

TheCommish said:
			
		

> takes a minute to load http://www.mfbo.org/news%20&%20events/Training/2015/WhenYouThinkYou%27veSeenItAll.pps


Well worth the wait.  Some of them were stranger than fiction.


----------



## ICE

They must have killed all of the lawyers.


----------



## jdfruit

These old elevators were around before the proliferation of lawyers. Have even used similar ones in grain drying silos when I was in high school working part time jobs.


----------



## jdfruit

I love DIY goofs, these are pretty good

https://www.yahoo.com/makers/10-totally-cringeworthy-home-improvement-fails-116470912315.html


----------



## ICE

http://digg.com/video/swedish-man-scares-the-living-****-out-of-an-attacking-bear


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/perfect-expressions/all/

http://www.wimp.com/hoverboard-record/

http://www.wimp.com/iron-fish/

http://www.wimp.com/killer-whale/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/disguise-artist/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/no-match/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/kayak-catch/


----------



## ICE

Makes Siri look lame.

http://www.wimp.com/speech-software/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/elevators-toilets/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/jet-board/


----------



## cda

In case you need to do a combat take off in Nashville ::::


----------



## ICE

Frankenstein is just around the corner.


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/aerial-photography/2/

Funny


----------



## ICE

https://youtu.be/prQSrcYkgdQ


----------



## ICE

How much does a manhole cover weigh?


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/hose-dog/

http://www.wimp.com/laser-gun/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/jab-pizza/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/lindsey-stirling/


----------



## ICE

http://abcnews.go.com/US/mystery-deepens-rhode-island-beach-blast/story?id=32413286


----------



## ICE

Brent is gonna want one of these.


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/semi-truck/


----------



## TheCommish

Who wants to go To the Mall ?

https://www.youtube.com/embed/tn9hoo6cZFc


----------



## ICE




----------



## ICE

Food 4 Less in the forest.


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/crane-tower/

http://www.wimp.com/american-accent/

http://digg.com/video/walkcar-mini-segway-cocoa-motors?utm_medium=email&utm_source=digg


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/latvians-make-worlds-only-ice-carousel/


----------



## conarb

Wonder what the engineering and permit for this cost in Latvia?  Is it accessible?


----------



## ICE

One dollar each.


----------



## ICE

http://digg.com/video/taipei-101-steel-ball-720-tons?utm_medium=email&utm_source=digg

I wouldn't have a comfortable feeling knowing that the ball was waiting to rip through the center of the building.


----------



## conarb

Since we need more codes this should obviously be a requirement in all new buildings, at the very least those in high wind areas.  Better than the social engineering codes, at least it serves a purpose unrelated to political agenda.


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/volkswagen-futuristic-auto-following-safety-stroller/


----------



## ICE

http://digg.com/2015/hollywood-hydrant-explosion-power-line?utm_medium=email&utm_source=digg


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/extra/creative-woman-matches-her-husky-makeup/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/death-defying-chinese-air-conditioner-installation/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/extra/chesapeake-bay-bridge-in-maryland-is-scary/


----------



## ICE

http://digg.com/video/manned-drone-multicopter?utm_medium=email&utm_source=digg


----------



## ICE

This guy's an idiot.


----------



## ICE

http://digg.com/video/osha-cave-in-funny


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/paralympics-athletes-show-they-are-not-disabled/


----------



## ICE

Honey....I'm home


----------



## conarb

They've got clipboards so they must be inspectors, I once had a guy tell me: "Beware of anyone with a clipboard."


----------



## mtlogcabin

http://www.yeahmotor.com/tractors/construction-worker-goes-for-a-wild-excavator-ride/

Click on read more and the video will be at the bottom of the page


----------



## ICE

The acid is flowing freely at Google.

http://www.wimp.com/google-deep-dream-psychedelic-chaos/


----------



## conarb

Do that an Google might be *politically incorrect*.  That also explains the  algorithm that proved global warming.


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/look-for-the-helpers-fred-rogers/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/underground-automatic-parking-garage/


----------



## ICE

Makes you wonder don't it.


----------



## ICE

Sometimes things are not what they seem.


----------



## fatboy

Now that's funny stuff, I don't care who you are................


----------



## Pcinspector1

Gotta love modern art!


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/bizarre-looking-wheels-move-sideways/


----------



## my250r11

That would be pretty darn handy on alot jobs!


----------



## ICE

my250r11 said:
			
		

> That would be pretty darn handy on alot jobs!


Right up to when there was a mile of string, drop cord, plastic and duct tape wound up in the "wheels."


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/optical-illusion-black-and-white-bbc/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/crazy-elevator-choose-mode/


----------



## Francis Vineyard

ATTENTION WOMEN; looking for the perfect gift for the man in your life?

MANSLATOR: (Woman Language Translator)


----------



## conarb

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> ATTENTION WOMEN; looking for the perfect gift for the man in your life?MANSLATOR: (Woman Language Translator)


While I've always thought that understanding building codes was a snap compared to understanding women, it would be a good idea to program one of those to interpret the codes, when it comes to all accessibility codes the device could have one stock answer:  "Let the contractor do what he wants, he's going to get sued anyway."


----------



## Paul Sweet

http://www.heartofcars.com/trucks/truck-driver-unloads-like-a-boss/?utm_source=yahoo&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=yahoo%20unload%20like%20boss%20pv%201


----------



## ICE

You will see a few things here that you would think possible.

http://www.wimp.com/acrobatic-world-championship-ukrainian-team-performance/


----------



## ICE

If you live in Modesto Ca you should consider moving...especially if you have children.

https://www.yahoo.com/health/uranium-contamination-danger-in-the-drinking-122454211.html


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/daily/magnetspipe/

http://www.wimp.com/daily/simplestmotor/


----------



## ICE

This one is wild

http://www.wimp.com/boulder-narrowly-avoids-crushing-car/

This one isn't

http://www.wimp.com/kitchen-drawer-angle-stove-track/

http://www.wimp.com/schoolanswering/


----------



## mtlogcabin

Gun control


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/daily/nailart/


----------



## TheCommish

it seems to be  fake


----------



## ICE

TheCommish said:
			
		

> it seems to be  fake


I thought so to but if that's the case , it took a lot of time and effort to pull it off and that seems odd for such a dumb video as that.  But ya it's a fake.


----------



## mtlogcabin

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2015/12/23/las-vegas-taco-shop-mocks-burglars-caught-on-surveillance-tape-with-this-must-see-video/

Burglars caught on video


----------



## ICE

This one is real enough.

http://www.wimp.com/hover-board-new-technology-hover-bike-transportation/

This one too.

http://www.wimp.com/daily/shrinkingbuilding/


----------



## ICE

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/D4uSWtazRCM?rel=0


----------



## steveray

If you could control those props separately (for weaponry) it would be an awesome zombie apocalypse vehicle


----------



## ICE

When I was a kid I had a spaniel that loved to catch crawdads.

http://www.wimp.com/labrador-dog-is-master-lobster-fisherman/


----------



## ICE

Not something that fatboy should try.


----------



## conarb

> Not something that fatboy should try.


Does Fatboy have that much snow?


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/cave-transformed-home-angelo-mastropietro/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/guy-has-hilarious-funny-strategy-for-buffet-noodles/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/daily/modernfurniture/


----------



## ICE

http://digg.com/video/spacex-falcon-crash?utm_medium=email&utm_source=digg


----------



## ICE

http://digg.com/video/drone-hunts-drone-net?utm_medium=email&utm_source=digg


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/how-german-leopard-tank-crosses-trenches/


----------



## ICE




----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/daily/notpaper/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/daily/prankscary/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/daily/kittyfail/

http://www.wimp.com/dog-hides-entire-lost-sandwich-in-mouth/


----------



## ICE

A building in Taiwan that collapsed during the recent earthquake has oil cans for fill in columns.  The article said that this is common in non-load-bearing columns.


----------



## ICE

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/02/11/severed-feet-still-inside-shoes-keep-mysteriously-washing-up-on-pacific-northwest-shores/


----------



## ICE

http://digg.com/video/real-future-realdoll-sex-robot?utm_medium=email&utm_source=digg


----------



## ICE

http://digg.com/video/mexican-president-fucking-wall-vicente-fox


----------



## conarb

https://www.facebook.com/oldemar.junior/videos/10202763511232620/


----------



## ICE

When I see things like this I realize what a simple mind I have.


----------



## ICE

http://digg.com/video/concrete-bacteria-heals-cracks


----------



## ICE

http://digg.com/video/harvick-edward...tm_source=digg

http://www.wimp.com/top-secret-drum-corps-edinburgh/


----------



## ICE




----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/entries-for-the...phic-travel-photographer-of-the-year-contest/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/kids-prove-that-they-have-all-the-right-answers/


----------



## north star

*& & &*

So, ...you like electricity huh ?
How about those High Voltage Transmission Lines ?

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGoaXZwFlJ4*

*& & &*


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/very-difficult-yet-incredible-performance/


----------



## ICE

This thing is guaranteed to kill a few people before it is removed from the marketplace.


----------



## Msradell

ICE said:


> This thing is guaranteed to kill a few people before it is removed from the marketplace.


I don't feel safe around the two pole lifts that are anchored to the floor! This one at least has four points on the floor and doesn't lift that high! It certainly looks like it's awfully lightweight considering the capacity it's rated for!


----------



## JCraver

I like it.  If you've got a normal-height garage, it'd be perfect for a weekend wrench.

The thing costs $1000 though.  You can buy a "real" 2-post lift with a higher capacity and all the safety certs. for virtually the same money.


----------



## my250r11

ICE said:


> http://www.wimp.com/kids-prove-that-they-have-all-the-right-answers/


That was Hilarious !!!


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/what-animals-would-say-if-they-could-talk/


----------



## ICE

http://www.viralnova.com/man-works-...&utm_source=yahoo:USA,ENG:{site}&utm_medium=D

I have never seen a tile roof with no underlay before now.


----------



## conarb

ICE said:


> http://www.viralnova.com/man-works-...&utm_source=yahoo:USA,ENG:{site}&utm_medium=D
> 
> I have never seen a tile roof with no underlay before now.


Tiger:

We did them all the time here in the 60s, Monray got their concrete tile approved for roof pitches at least 4:12 or greater, the problems started later when someone walked on a roof and the tile cracked, cracked tile equals leaks with no underlayment.  Monray voluntarily changed it's ICBO approval to mandate underlayment.  I knew the chief pilot for KK&R, he was sitting in the cockpit one day and overheard the partners talking about the massive problems that were occurring with Monray tile, a company that they had just acquired, they discussed unloading the company fast, he realized he had Monray tile on the roof of his house, he called me to take a look at it, and yes it was Monray tile and it had no underlayment, in fact he was in an entire tract of homes with Monray tile roofs with no underlayment.  After they unloaded and I guess bankrupted Monray to unload the liability it was reborn as Monier tile, a good roof tile in fact I have it on my own roof, another investment group bought it and Lifetile and combined the two as Monier Lifetile which exists today as one of the largest, if not the largest, tile roof manufacturer.


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/bipedal-bear-sighting-in-new-jersey/

http://www.wimp.com/how-car-commercials-will-be-made-from-now-on/


----------



## conarb

Those eastern bears must be different than western bears, at first I thought it was a guy in a bear suit, then when he went down on all fours he did look like a real bear, I've never seen our bears do that.


----------



## ICE

That bear has a defective right front leg.


----------



## conarb

ICE said:


> That bear has a defective right front leg.


Hmmm, this must be a tiger in a bear suit.


----------



## my250r11

ICE said:


> http://www.wimp.com/bipedal-bear-sighting-in-new-jersey/
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/how-car-commercials-will-be-made-from-now-on/



Ah Ha it's BIGFOOT


----------



## ICE

This is for all of the engineers out there.
http://www.wimp.com/pop-up-lego-castle/

This is for the rest of us.
http://www.wimp.com/this-garbage-man-loves-his-job/


----------



## ICE

Google 
*Matthias Schlitte*


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/dog-devours-burrito-in-1-second-flat/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/fire-and-lightning-erupt-from-a-volcano/


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/manhole-covers-in-phoenix-are-a-little-different/

http://digg.com/video/filipino-diving-team-olympics?utm_medium=email&utm_source=digg


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/meet-the-couple-who-lives-on-a-homemade-island/


----------



## ICE

If you have kids....make them watch this.

http://www.wimp.com/incredibly-powerful-texting-and-driving-psa/


----------



## ICE

If you live with a woman ask her to watch this.






http://www.wimp.com/this-is-what-human-tears-look-like-under-a-microscope/

http://www.wimp.com/taking-off-in-a-crosswind/


----------



## Pcinspector1

I watch one of these about Fiberfix tape and my first thought was this one of those gags like the ol' Rockwell Encabulator video's. Look it up, if you haven't seen it, it's real similar to the global warming con that's going on.


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/mongolian-metal-music-will-pump-you-up/


----------



## ICE

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-desert-tortoises-20170419-story.html

$50 million dollars to relocate 1100 tortoise.  $45,454.54 each.  You'd think they took them to the Moon.  Speaking of moons, we have one and we call it Moon.  Most other planets have a moon or two and we gave them names.


----------



## ICE




----------



## steveray

HA!...It never rains in SOCAL anyway....


----------



## ICE

For me it was a trip hazard.


----------



## steveray

ICE said:


> For me it was a trip hazard.



Plus you might ruin your nice boots that we see so many pictures of...


----------



## Ammonite

ICE said:


>



Cool pics!


----------



## ICE

Brent might know these people.
http://digg.com/video/skydiving-with-a-car?utm_source=digg&utm_medium=email


----------



## ICE

*New* http://digg.com/video/firetruck-sliding


----------



## conarb

ICE said:


> Brent might know these people.
> http://digg.com/video/skydiving-with-a-car?utm_source=digg&utm_medium=email


What ever happened to Brent?


----------



## Msradell

ICE said:


> *New* http://digg.com/video/firetruck-sliding


Nothing unusual about that!  

Tiller ladder trucks like that ever driver at the very back of the truck who steers the back of the truck so they can maneuver around corners and through traffic easier. It wasn't sliding all in a video it was just maneuvering across the traffic lanes. The tillerman who drives the back of the truck are extremely skilled and most of them have many years of experience. The one who was tillering that truck was certainly extremely skilled.


----------

